# Rubber Seals Treatment.



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all.......the rubber seals on lockers,doors and windows etc. play an important part providing they stay supple. Cleaning them is never a problem but I always wonder about an after care treatment to keep them in good condition. Rubber unlike plastic is a natural product and can become brittle and prone to cracking over time. The January issue of the CC magazine featured an excellent article on the cleaning and care of acrylic windows plus maintenance and care of the associated rubber seals. They recommended Autoglym Vynl & Rubber Care as the product best suited for this job. At £7.25 for 500ml seems good value, however whilst seeking a supplier online I came across a product by Swissvax called Seal Feed, again appeared to be the answer until I checked the price, £42 for 250ml. Anybody used Swissvax products, all seem very expensive, are they worth it ? .........Crindle.

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/swissvax/seal-feed.aspx


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have always used talcum powder on door seals and sometimes in winter on wiper blades.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*rubber seals*

You can use olive oil on rubber window and door seals.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care is by far the best stuff I have come across for treating rubber seals. It cleans the seal and keeps it supple, and it isn't sticky. Spray a cloth, wipe over the seal, job done.
Can also be used on interior hard trim 

Well worth the money.

Colin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Talc powder is best
I used olive oil for a few years but i dont advise it here in Spain as it cooked its self onto the rubber and went hard.Took weeks to get it off.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I use the Thetford cassette valve/rubber spray in the orange can.

Paul.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're fans of talc too. It's always worked and stops windows sticking to the glass. I put it on with a £1 shop paintbrush.

I put a couple of strips of silicone sheet ( trimmings from a sheet of oven liner) underneath the windscreen wipers to stop them melting/ freezing to the windscreen.

G


----------

